# Did I just Brick my receiver?



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

I finally made a decision on switching to dish and bought all my equipment from various sources. A VIP722 (new) and a 1000.2 dish (used). I was installing the dish and finding the 129 when my receiver started downloading something from dish, I selected the reset button during this download. The reciever blinked and then showed a funny page downloading. Now, my receiver will power on with a green tv1, the fan will run and then all the light will blink once and then go out. The fan then turns off. And the receiver acts dead. Nothing shows on the tv screen during this time. I have not called dish yet, I had plan on doing that after the dish was pointed and installed. Anyone have idea? Any thoughts on how to fix this? TIA

Admin, if this belongs in another forum plz move.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You may have horked the software download. Try a hard reset, see if that helps.


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

As you can see by the number of post, i am new to the dbstalk site. How do you do a hard reset?


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

I did unplug the receiver for over 24 hours. And no change. And I have never heard of horked!


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

How about a front panel reset: plug the unit in and press the on/off button for about 5-10 seconds until it fires up. Let it do it's thing until it finally turns off and then see what's going on.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

hosed plus dorked equals horked?


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

SteveinDanville said:


> How about a front panel reset: plug the unit in and press the on/off button for about 5-10 seconds until it fires up. Let it do it's thing until it finally turns off and then see what's going on.


I hold the reset button down and the TV1 slow flashes until i let go and then it goes back to whatever its doing.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Is the 722 still hooked up to the dish and is the dish accurately pointed at the satellite?

It sounds like the software was corrupted.

FYI, unplugging the power to the box for a couple of minutes is pretty much the same as a front panel hardware reset.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you start the firmware/software download and interrupt it, you likely will have to get a new box, but a knowledgeable Tech Support rep might be able to tell you how to start it over.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There's a reason why the software download screen says:

"Downloading software. Please to NOT reset or unplug the receiver until the download is complete."

Yes, the receiver probably needs to be replaced.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Usually if you interrupt the download you just start over. I have had this happen when the power was inadvertently turned off or someone bumped something. The only time the receiver usually must be replaced is if you are pointed at Bell ExpresVu and download their software. This should only happen if you are trying to align an Eastern Arc Dish.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

dynomonkey said:


> I finally made a decision on switching to dish and bought all my equipment from various sources. A VIP722 (new) and a 1000.2 dish (used). I was installing the dish and finding the 129 when my receiver started downloading something from dish, I selected the reset button during this download. The reciever blinked and then showed a funny page downloading. Now, my receiver will power on with a green tv1, the fan will run and then all the light will blink once and then go out. The fan then turns off. And the receiver acts dead. Nothing shows on the tv screen during this time. I have not called dish yet, I had plan on doing that after the dish was pointed and installed. Anyone have idea? Any thoughts on how to fix this? TIA
> 
> Admin, if this belongs in another forum plz move.


I assume you have waited 40/50sec after the light goes out before trying to reset it. 722's can take quite a while to boot up from a no power state. Usually the OOB (Out of Box) software can recover a receiver from a corrupted download. Try just letting it run for a while. I've never had a 722 corrupted software situation my self so it may behave a little differently than other receivers, but most will eventually throw some kind of recovering warning up on the screen.


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

I give the power thing a try. Thanks, I'll let you know


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dynomonkey said:


> And I have never heard of horked!


It's a Tulsa thing.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Reset while dowloading updates... not a smooth move.  That would be like resetting a PC while the BIOS is being updated or something.

Live and learn, best of luck.

Is there a reason you chose to piece your system together from all over the place, when Dish gives it all to you free, and installs it for free? Just wondering what's up, just a DYI type guy?

I used to do that too "back in the day" when you had to buy receivers, pay for install, etc. Now it's all free, so why bother?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> Usually if you interrupt the download you just start over. I have had this happen when the power was inadvertently turned off or someone bumped something.


It depends what part of the process the update is at. If it was just in the middle of downloading, you could probably recover from it. Apparently, the OP reset the reciever after the old software had been erased and before the new software had been installed.


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like time took care of it. I'm back in business looking for the 129. Thanks everyone! That means the people from tulsa too!

Go Longhorns!!


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

ZBoomer said:


> Reset while dowloading updates... not a smooth move.  That would be like resetting a PC while the BIOS is being updated or something
> 
> Is there a reason you chose to piece your system together from all over the place, when Dish gives it all to you free, and installs it for free? Just wondering what's up, just a DYI type guy?


I've learned my lesson about resetting the receiver. And yes, I'm a DIY guy and putting the Sat on my chimney running wires down to the first floor.

Now that the receiver is working again, my reason is cost and contract. In the past I have not been impressed with the install jobs I received. Most installers just want to screw the sat into the fascia board or roof and run the wires along the siding.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I was a DIY guy type myself but no more. I found that you are right about most installers, but if you are there and explain exactly how you want it installed they will do it correctly. I didn't want to see my dishes on the side of the house and told the installer I wanted them up on the flat roof so they would be out of sight and to run the cables along the side of the chimney and he was more that happy to do it the way I asked.

Just my .02

Happy to hear your 722 is still alive!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> It's a Tulsa thing.


Actually, I got it from a buddy teching Compaq in Manhattan, KS.


----------

